# Ever See a Plane THIS Ugly? I thought I'd Seen It All...



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I got an armload of vintage tools today at one of my favorite thrift stores. After bringing my stuff out to the truck, I went back in to buy this orphan plane, just because it had a 2 3/8" Stanley SW cutter.

But… despite its ugliness, it is a most unusual plane!! It is the size of a Stanley #7, but I've never seen an adjustable mouth on ANY #7. The mouth is designed just like a Stanley 9 1/2. It also has a sort of height adjuster reminiscent of Stanley Liberty Bell, with that odd two-pronged end. The cutter rests on pylons like certain Defiance planes.

Hope the pictures do it justice!!!





































Yeah, yeah, I know, I've never seen so much brazing on a plane, somebody musta loved it, followed by someone who musta hated it. I just want to know, *Who was the maker of this plane???*

ps: the metal mushroom knob and mouth plate are about the only salvageable parts left, other than the cutter.
Now, where's my PTAMPIAS? Time to hit the books.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I gotta go shopping with you someday.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ty,* Hairy!*
I'm anxiously waiting for the trip to 'Wawanesa, Manitoba', a cool farming village that has an annual show not to miss!! Last year there was a guy who had big planes made with the broken ends of leaf springs!! I filled the entire extended cab of my truck with great stuff. Lots of oddities for a free-thinking guy like you!


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

PK

I believe you have a product of the Metallic Plane Co. of Auburn, NY


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Johnny nailed it.

I have one posted here with some others
http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/01/27/metallic-plane-co/


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

To *Johnny7 and DonW:*
Well, I shoulda known I'd never stump you guys!
Now I'm embarrassed for not diving into my reference books before posting. Indeed, a Metallic Plane!
Thanks, guys. Now I want a bona-fide, better quality example of these. 
after I scrounge the SW cutter, this one will probably end up in my metal pile. It's that hopeless.
ps Great pics on your other site, Don!! Thx!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Whenever you think you've seen it all, there's one more to see.


----------



## Ajs73 (Mar 31, 2014)

Got this #5 at an auction with a handful of others for $1. Maybe I should sharpen the frog.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, great pics, *Andy*!
For a buck, you couldn't go wrong. The cutter, to me, looks like a newer issue than the rest of the parts. There are dozens of good #5 soles on eBay, just find one of correct vintage.
Was somebody actually using that puppy?

Thanks for posting!


----------

